# A squonker tank



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

Now here's a neat idea 

A pretty clever way to try squonking on a budget




https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...ntain-v2-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (2/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Now here's a neat idea
> 
> A pretty clever way to try squonking on a budget
> 
> ...


Kinda neat Bee, bet ya' I'll be grabbing one for that price.


----------



## hands (2/9/15)

cool idea


----------



## Ashley A (2/9/15)

Wow! That looks like a very good idea. 5ml is 1 ml short of REO Grand capacity. Top airflow. Dual or quad coil. Seems like a real winner. Just need to find spare bottles and tubes, maybe a glass down the line.


----------



## Marzuq (2/9/15)

not quite sure how i feel about this. Just seems to be defeating the purpose of a tank.
The tank surely feeds the wick juice without needed to squonk so why add effort to use of a tank.
And imagine how odd it will feel having that tank on a ipv4 sized mod and having to move your hand to the tank to squonk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (2/9/15)

I like this. Will try it next month.


----------



## Ashley A (2/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> not quite sure how i feel about this. Just seems to be defeating the purpose of a tank.
> The tank surely feeds the wick juice without needed to squonk so why add effort to use of a tank.
> And imagine how odd it will feel having that tank on a ipv4 sized mod and having to move your hand to the tank to squonk.



I wouldn't call it a tank really. It's half Mod, half RBA. Actually maybe 1 RBA and 1 Mod in 1 little casing, just missing the battery. 

I'm thinking slap that on an Invader Mini and you've got a dirt cheap regulated temperature controlled bottom fed setup. The whole thing will cost about the same as a good authentic bf atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/9/15)

I think it's pretty damn awesome. Throw it on a small mod and your good. In fact it actually looks smaller than the smok tfv4. And it will guarantee no burnt hits... Ever. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/9/15)

It looks like a snow wolf logo on that tank. This tank is brilliant!!!!


----------



## Jan (2/9/15)

If you are creative you can DIY a pretty small box mod with that basically built in. Will be one very small mod


----------



## zadiac (2/9/15)

This

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013002/2762700-black-oak-styled-26650-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## skola (2/9/15)

zadiac said:


> This
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013002/2762700-black-oak-styled-26650-mechanical-mod


Now that is a brilliant idea!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (2/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Now here's a neat idea
> 
> A pretty clever way to try squonking on a budget
> 
> ...


Just pulled the trigger. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (2/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Just pulled the trigger. Should be interesting.


Did you take the tank and mod? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (2/9/15)

Mo


zadiac said:


> This
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013002/2762700-black-oak-styled-26650-mechanical-mod


Not a bad idea.


----------



## kev mac (2/9/15)

skola said:


> Did you take the tank and mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the tank, for now. Darn @zadiac got my wheels spinning again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (2/9/15)

zadiac said:


> This


that would be cool if it lines up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (2/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Just the tank, for now. Darn @zadiac got my wheels spinning again.


Take one for the team!! Get the mod also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/9/15)

zadiac said:


> This
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013002/2762700-black-oak-styled-26650-mechanical-mod



I think you could even convert it to a regulated by the looks of the space at the bottom by those two allen screws


----------



## zadiac (2/9/15)

Possible. Will look into that if I buy it. Still deciding.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Possible. Will look into that if I buy it. Still deciding.


Just do it man! 

Ps. Dibs if you don't like it


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

skola said:


> Take one for the team!! Get the mod also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@skola done.you guys are a bad influence.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## skola (3/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @skola done.you guys are a bad influence.


In the name of research and development!!


----------



## zadiac (3/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @skola done.you guys are a bad influence.



Yes, we are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

skola said:


> In the name of research and development!!


@skola Or in the words of the Immortal 3 Stooges..." For duty and humanity"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (3/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> not quite sure how i feel about this. Just seems to be defeating the purpose of a tank.
> The tank surely feeds the wick juice without needed to squonk so why add effort to use of a tank.
> And imagine how odd it will feel having that tank on a ipv4 sized mod and having to move your hand to the tank to squonk.


I thought the same but starting to see the appeal. Tanks are getting better and better, but some still reckon the best vaping experience is dripping. This addresses that aspect I suppose, from a price perspective. But imo, it's only as good as the quality of the atty that sits on top of the "tank". I would be more interested in this product if I could use my own BF atty. (And if I wasn't lucky enough to own a Reo!) Good point on the movement issue - the whole motion of squonking at the top - seems awkward. Looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## skola (4/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @skola Or in the words of the Immortal 3 Stooges..." For duty and humanity"


Haha that's the spirit!!  I like that one..


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Possible. Will look into that if I buy it. Still deciding.


This could be neat, the dimensions are the same as a Genesis witch it fits according to the description on fasttech. And it's a 26650 that should give it some balls.


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/9/15)

anybody bought the two together yet ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

